# New member on the forum



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just saying hi to everyone and figured I'd post up what i ride.










both bikes









fiancee giving it hell









as it looks now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome and nice bikes


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome and nice rides.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

welcome them r some nice bikes them grizzlies hold up real good


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

nice! and welcome , i gotta say your pretty ballsy in that water without snork's


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

welcome! and more pics of her giving it hell please?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!! Nice bikes! :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome!

Good lookin' bikes! 

Sweet find....on the Fiance that is!!! Nice to see a few more ladys involved in the sport!


----------



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks everyone for support, as for fiancee, She got her bike cause I took mine in to get 1st full service and she fell in love with the midnight armor, needless to say she stays home now when I go to dealership.


----------



## cmcateer03 (Jan 8, 2010)

as for being in water without snorkles, it wasnt that deep


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB! Nice Grizzlies.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb .. nice to see some more east texas folks on here


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Glad to have some more Yammies on here. One day we may out number the Brutes!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site! I surely wouldn't be that deep without snorks but Yamaha intakes are well ill say A bit better design than the brutes.


----------

